# Focus



## Maine-lybucks (Mar 22, 2011)

all I can tell ya is that when I'm shooting 3d,there are two things I think about.1)pulling through the shot.2)having a spot on that target,regardless of yardage,and holding on that spot until the arrow is gone.when I do both it usually works out.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

good thread guys:shade:i think X NOTHING BUT X if anything crosses my mind other than the X, I LET DOWN... BECAUSE I ONLY SHOOT PERFECT ARROWS...


----------

